# NB Growlog



## BHO (Aug 16, 2007)

Someone suggested I start a grow journal to help me eetalong the process.  I started August 3rd with a Few NorthernBerry Peak Seeds.  Heres what I got

6 Sprouted NB seeds, 1 in Germ
Fox Farm Ocean Forest Soil
600 Watt HPS
Earth Juice line of Nutes (grow, bloom, meta-k, catalyst)


I am venting about 25 ft above anybody's head so i'm hoping the ONA will help dissipate the smell along with the elevation.  

Heres the newest


----------



## BHO (Aug 16, 2007)

Now, this one i decided to water.  An hour later I came back and it was drooping badly   There are extremely thin, white hairs in the soil which I take to be associated with damping off.  I hear they are some kind of fungus.  I guess I wont be watering her soon... Heres the pics of her drooping


----------



## BHO (Aug 17, 2007)

BTW:  I'm a first time grower of anything, so help is much appreciated.  Thanx for lookin, guys!  (not you, pigs)


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 17, 2007)

*Whats up BHO and welcome to MP. We have grown NB a few times and the bud is great.   Very nice berry taste that packs a punch. Anyway your plants will droop after you water them so i wouldn't worry about it. As far as fungus goes that can't be good for your soil or plants. Can you get a pic of it? *


----------



## BHO (Aug 17, 2007)

Hey, whats up Brother?   I have seen your northernberry logs, and actually they were one of the reasons I chose the strain!  Thankyou for the reassurance.  I'm beginning to get the hang of this whole thing, I think.  The plants look really nice today. 

I took someones advice and turned one of my fans off, it seems to have helped.  Seems they were a bit windburnt and crispy--problem solved!  As far as the fungus goes..I am only guessing it is a fungus.  I read somewhere about a thin-hairlike fungus associated with damping off, which I guessed was what I found in my soil. It is not noticable unless you really look, and doesnt look like what i'd call a typical fungus.  It almost looks like a very thick strand of spider web or a very thin thread.  Either way, the strands are too tiny to shoot a picture of.  

BTW:  The hairs are not visible at this time.. seems like only when it has been freshly watered.

I will post pics again when they are noticably bigger, or I run into a problem.  Until then, thanx for the good words.  Peace!!


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 17, 2007)

Are you sure them white looking hairs are'nt your roots?


----------



## BHO (Aug 17, 2007)

haha no, but i'm pretty sure they're not.  i can't see it when they're dry, only when watered.  i guess it could also be loose fabric from clothing or something tho


----------



## BHO (Aug 22, 2007)

So I've been getting more worried and more worried about my plants' health.  I transplanted one yesterday even though she's still small, but I thought she might be overwatered.  Heres some pics of them at day 16.  
Questions:
Are they a normal size for day 16 from sprouts?
My 600-watt  HPS is still about 3.5 feet from plants, can i move it closer?
Both plants have one small light-brown colored spot on the single blade leaves.  Is that anything to worry about??
Thanx for watching!  seeyas


----------



## Mutt (Aug 22, 2007)

nothing wrong there man....it'll take off in another week. looks great and healthy for day 16


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 22, 2007)

*Whats up BHO. Yes i agree with Mutt they look great for their age. Just so ya know if you try and clone these ladies they are very tough to clone. I mean very tough. We tried cloning our last NB mother and not one clone rooted. Ended up tossing her into flower. She will be done this weekend. I'll toss some pics up of her before she gets the axe. Anyway everything is looking great and i would keep the light where you have it for now. Don't wanna burn them babies.  *


----------



## BHO (Aug 22, 2007)

sweet!  thanx for the reassurance, guys.  hopefully i can get some clones though, i don't know how i'll get more seeds.. i know i don't want to order them here
i have clonex, so hopefully that helps.  wish me luck!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 26, 2007)

*Whats up BHO. Here are the pics just before harvest yesterday.  *


----------



## BHO (Aug 26, 2007)

wow man that is sweet!  what did u grow them under? is that NB??


BTW, heres an update on the plants

7 seedlings turned into 6.  Then I got some purple weed and found a seed in my bag, and i planted it to replace the one I killed  (anybody know why that purple stuff would smell so strangely??)

Transplanted 3 of the oldest into my final pots.  

One plant shows yellowing on the single blade leaves and cotyldons.  The cotyldons are completely lime green, and the single blade leaves are about half lime green, half dark green.  The bottomside of the single blade leaves are purpling, and between the purpling are light-green/yellow veins

  I'll have some new pics of the girls in their new homes soon.  The camera ran out of batteries and it doesnt seem to take pictures quite as sharp since i dropped it in soil 

Thanx guys, as always!


----------



## BHO (Aug 26, 2007)

so heres the droopy one.  I transplanted and watered 3 days ago, and the moisture meter still reads pretty moist.  I tried to get a shot of the purple undersides of the leaves, but the camera doesnt pick it up real well.  I also tried to show how the leaf was yellowing... here are the pics I took today at day 20.


----------



## BHO (Aug 26, 2007)

Now heres a pic of her sister who sprouted about 12-16 hours before Rae.  I transplanted this one about 5 days ago, and watered around 6 days ago.  Moisture meter is reading toward the low end of moist, I have been waiting until the meter reads dry below 1 (meter reads from 1-10)

These seem really small compared to other peoples' pics, BTW

(sorry for the confusion, only the first pic is of Luna, the 2nd and 3rd are of a plant a few days younger)


----------



## Shakey B0n3S (Aug 26, 2007)

u need to water man ur plants will pick back up 
try some foliar feeding as well after u turn the lights off at night


----------



## BHO (Aug 26, 2007)

thanks but the soil in her pot is moist, its still drooping from the water it seems.  i didnt realize how moist soil is when it comes out of the bag when i watered her.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 27, 2007)

*Whats up BHO. Yes that is a NB plant. Just wanted to show ya what your gonna be growing.   Anyway get rid of that water meter. That's not gonna give you the reading you want. The best thing to do is water them real slow until you see a bit drip out of the bottom of your pot. Check it maybe 3 or 4 days later with your finger. Stick your finger in the soil about 2 inches deep. If it's dry give them a drink. If it's still a bit damp let them go another day or 2 and check again.  *


----------



## Rdrose (Aug 27, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Whats up BHO. Here are the pics just before harvest yesterday.  *


 
Those are beautiful plants Brother!!  

and BHO, yours are looking very nice, too!!  Looking forward to following your journal.


----------



## BHO (Aug 27, 2007)

thanx for the replies everyone   I can't until my plants look like that 

I'd like to get rid of the water meter..it kind of scares me to think my pots are still moist after a week :S  But it scares me even more that I could overwater and get root rot.  My finger is still a little moist when i put it all the way in, so no drinks for them.   I also have the one drooping from water still...its been 3 days since she drank

And can anyone tell me if those are OK size for day 20, or did I stunt the growth somewhere along the way? Thankyou!


----------



## Rdrose (Aug 27, 2007)

BHO said:
			
		

> I'd like to get rid of the water meter..it kind of scares me to think my pots are still moist after a week :S But it scares me even more that I could overwater and get root rot.
> 
> And can anyone tell me if those are OK size for day 20, or did I stunt the growth somewhere along the way? Thankyou!


 
BHO, I think your plants are just fine for day 20.  *Relax*... and try to let your instincts and your plants tell you if they need water.  :fid:

I've never used a water meter, but if you really want to continue using it, maybe instead of waiting til it's below 1, water them when it's at 2 or thereabouts.   

And for anything else, come to the forums and read, read, read.  There is so much great information here.


----------



## BHO (Aug 27, 2007)

I just don't know... I didn't think I watered her THAT much.  Transplanted and watered this girl 4 days ago, she's been drooping like crazy ever since.  Maybe I should have put rocks on the bottom for extra drainage?  I just don't know..i thought ocean forest was supposed to be airy.

Anyway, here she is again today.  You can clearly see the yellowed single blade


----------



## Rdrose (Aug 27, 2007)

Here is a link to information that might be of help to you.  
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9396

Lots of information...


----------



## BHO (Aug 27, 2007)

Thankyou Rdrose, but I've seen all of this.  I have Jorge Cervantes Medical Marijuana Horticulture bible, and Greg Greens grow bible and have memorized each page.  I have also read 5 or 6 pages of threads in every grow catagory here on this site, on weedfarmer, and on cannabisculture.  Knowledge and reading is no substitute for experience, and reading can only get you so far.  That is why I come here and ask for experience.  I do appreciate you're trying to help, though


----------



## BHO (Aug 27, 2007)

BTW: Its about time to break open my earth juice grow for her.  I'm just waiting for her to dry out some more before watering since I think overwatering would be worse than a couple days without a nitrogen boost.   I'll let yas know how it goes


----------



## BHO (Aug 28, 2007)

Wasn't overwatering :s  Seems like its a K def.  The leaves started burning at the margins and goin dead.  There are some orange spots on her near the tip.  I'm gonna pay extra special attention to her the next few days until it clears up.  For now I ferted with some 2-1-1 and some 0-0-10 at low strength to try and get some nutes in her to see if it clears up.  I'm just hoping its not an NA buildup problem instead.


----------



## Rdrose (Aug 29, 2007)

Good luck to you, BHO.  I am very interested in following your growlog...I think you'll do very well!!


----------



## BHO (Aug 29, 2007)

my healthiest lady is looking nice and green, and she's finally starting to develop some branching out at day 23 and I can see small leaves in the nodes.  Yesterday her top leaves started looking like claws.  The very tip of the leaf is curled down, but there are no spots or discolouration.  The new shoots are pale green with dark green edges.  I didn't find anything in my book, so I'm hoping its not something to worry about.  I'll post some new pics tomorrow.  Seeya!


----------



## BHO (Aug 30, 2007)

I did some reading and I think I may have figured out one of my problems.  I have been using tap water mixed with RO water for my plants since the tap is alkaline and the RO is acidic.  That might not be a problem, except I'm using organic soil and nutes, and I read the chlorine in tap water kills off the organics in my soil :s.  Today I'm going to stock up on some store-bought water and flush the unhealthy one in some new soil since she is looking more K-def and I'm unsure whether its too much NA or too little K.  I also read the "claws" mean too much N, but she's not showing any burns.  Heres todays pictures.  

btw: is 12 PPM high for sodium?  Thats what my tap water is..


----------



## BHO (Aug 31, 2007)

please delete this thread.  I'm a noob and was expecting a little help through my first grow, but as I've received almost none its not worth the time, effort, or risk.  thankyou


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 31, 2007)

hey bro, don't give up like that, u gotta grow. thats the only way u'll figure it out. i use ocean forest, with straight tap water, but i also keep about 5 5gallon buckets outside collecting rain water. when i feed nutes i use tap water. when i feed straight water i use rain water.  don't flush them, unless ur talking with just water. if u leech the salts and nutes from them now. u could cause some unfixable damage. i'd cut back on the watering.  and ur ppm i thought had to do with co2 content. not sodium.  get ph soil tester.  and what kinda light are you using, looks gloomy in those pics. almost looks like ur don't have enough lumens and what kinda box are u in? i notice the bottoms clear plastic, whats the sides? and do those big pots have holes in them at the bottom or not. doesn't look like from the pics. and that is a must.

more specifics less rambles. gotta start eliminating things with cross reference checks. thats the only way u'll figure it out. with those being at only day 23, u gotta alot of time.  and go get ur self some FF grow big or some humbolt county purple max. shouldn't need but only a couple of fertz and nutes. and yes if use to much it will lock things out.


----------

